# NT-AUTORITÄT



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

Mein System hat sich gerade einem reboot unterzogen ohne das ich was gemacht habe passiert gerade wieder


----------



## AmiRage (11 August 2003)

Das hatte ich zufälligerweise die Tage auch schon.

Irgendwas mit Remoteprozeduraufruf (RPC) wurde beendet ...

(Windows XP, SP1 ...)


Edit (1): Hier ist wohl die Ursache/Lösung: 

http://www.chip.de/news/c_news_10722796.html


Edit (2): Wohl besser in "Allgemeines" aufgehoben.


Edit (3): Ok, "Viren/Trojaner/Spyware/Hoaxes" ist auch keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 August 2003)

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/security/Content/8205.html
Hier die genaue Beschreibung und die einzelnen Patches. 
Mittlerweile gibt es bequeme Exploits im Netz, die jedes feriengeplagte Kiddie bedienen kann...


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

*NT-Autorität*

Hey leute!!!!

hab irgentwiem das selbe problem hab auch schon n paar ip`s gefunden!!!

klene frage ich check nich wie man das machen soll könt ihr mir die GENAUE anleitungf schreiben???


----------



## AmiRage (12 August 2003)

*Re: NT-Autorität*



			
				pcflasch schrieb:
			
		

> klene frage ich check nich wie man das machen soll könt ihr mir die GENAUE anleitungf schreiben???


Wie man was machen soll?


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

*worm*

ich versteh das auch nicht, vor allem bin ich bei yp kein administrator und kann daher nicht wie gewünscht system ressources ausschalten, was bei xp wichtig ist, damit man den wurm runerbekommt.


----------



## technofreak (12 August 2003)

*Re: worm*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem bin ich bei yp kein administrator und kann daher nicht wie gewünscht
> system ressources ausschalten,



Wieso?  entweder es ist dein PC, dann kannst du dich als Administrator anmelden, 

oder hast du dir einen PC andrehen lassen, vorinstalliert ohne Administratorzugang?
dann mußt du dich an den Verkäufer des PCs wenden.

oder es ist ein fremder (z.B Firmen-PC  ) dann muß es eben der zuständige Administrator machen.
tf

PS: was soll eigentlich der Titel des Threads bedeuten "NT-AUTORITÄT" ?


----------



## Devilfrank (12 August 2003)

So lautet die Fehlermeldung vom NT-Kern (WXP/W2k) wenn der Wurm (siehe nächsten Thread von mir) den falschen Prozedureinsprung versucht und die svchost.exe in die Knie zwingt. Da diese die Systemdienste vom NT verwaltet und steuert, schützt sich das BS mit einem Neustart.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Ein weiteres Symptom scheint zu sein, dass beim Öffnen von Office Dateien diese beim System nicht mehr richtig registriert werden. Folglich kann man danach seine Änderungen nicht speichern. Dieses Symptom konnte ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Befall mit der MSBLAST.EXE vermehrt beobachten.


----------



## Devilfrank (12 August 2003)

Das generelle Problem ist, dass der lokale Port 69 UDP geöffnet wird. Das ist früher als "Ersatz"-FTP gedacht gewesen. Was dann dort für Daten ausgetauscht werden, kann sonstwas sein! 
Gleichzeitig wird der Port 4444 TCP ebenfalls aufgerissen und dort treffen wir dann alte Bekannte: CrackDown, Prosiak, Swift Remote, AlexTrojan.

Wer jetzt noch ohne aktuellen Virenschutz im Netz rumgeistert, oder nicht mindestens die Ports 135 TCP, 69 UDP, 4444 TCP dichtmacht, muss halt damit rechnen, dass es auf der Gurke so richtig "rundgeht".


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2003)

"Ersatz-FTP" ist gut...

TFTP wird ja nach wie vor von sehr vielen Herstellern implementiert. Z.B. Cisco macht ja die Updates in der Regel über TFTP. Dazu noch etliche mehr...


----------



## Devilfrank (12 August 2003)

Ja ok.
Punkt für Dich.
 :lol:


----------

